# Storage?



## johnfreda (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm probobly missing something basic but I don't understand the problem with storage space on a Kindle. After you've read a book purchased from Kindle can't you delete the book  and free up space since it will be stored off line in "Your Media Library"? If so, why would you need more than the space provided on the Kindle itself?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

johnfreda said:


> I'm probobly missing something basic but I don't understand the problem with storage space on a Kindle. After you've read a book purchased from Kindle can't you delete the book and free up space since it will be stored off line in "Your Media Library"? If so, why would you need more than the space provided on the Kindle itself?


I don't use extra storage but I think some of the members use the SD cards to catagoize their books and some put music on their Kindles also. I'm sure you will get an answer. 

Linda


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Good question.  

Not all books are purchased from Amazon, so if you don't have them on your Kindle or the storage card to begin with, you have to rely on uploading them from your computer.  Also, I use SD cards for Audiobooks, which are space pigs.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I have tons of free books and i just want to build it to a huge libary where i dont have to move books back and fourth from my computer or from Amazon. Its alot easier to have it all in one place. Its easy to find stuff by author or title by sorting or by typing the first letter. I really like it like this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

I am the Tim the Toolman Tailor of gadgets.  If I can max them out with something, I'll get it.  

There is a slot for a SD card in the back so I'm gonna put the biggest compatible SD card in there that I can. 

It'll come in handy if I want to play MP3s.  I think playing MP3's suck up too much power.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm just a packrat.  I fell in love with the idea of having my entire library with me at all times.  What if I ventured out of Whispernet range?  Oh, the horrors!  

I also have taken to storing my purchased amazon books on the Kindle itself and my non-DRM books and samples (which I've heard don't have DRM)  on the SD card.  That way if my Kindle ever crashed I would have a better chance of salvaging those items.

Also, if you want to listen to audiobooks or MP3s, you will probably need an SD card, since those take up much more room than regular text books.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I like having all my books stay on the Kindle.  I highlight and make notes and go back and refer to the notes.  I sometimes share a passage in a book with friends.  Having the books handy and searchable for the notes impresses my friends.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

johnfreda said:


> I'm probobly missing something basic but I don't understand the problem with storage space on a Kindle. After you've read a book purchased from Kindle can't you delete the book and free up space since it will be stored off line in "Your Media Library"? If so, why would you need more than the space provided on the Kindle itself?


With there being so many free books (especially the classics), I can use memory in a snap. I also have over two hundrend song on my Kindle, which I use when I am drown out any loud movie/music/game my bro may be playing and when he has borrowed my zune. I also store my college notes/studyguides, my stories, and my friends' story that I edit


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

The Kindle memory is more than sufficient for my books (so far), but I keep my audio Spanish lessons in mp3 format on an SD card.  They don't all fit in Kindle memory.  When I don't feel like reading, I can listen to my Spanish lessons.


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I am the Tim the Toolman Tailor of gadgets. If I can max them out with something, I'll get it.
> 
> There is a slot for a SD card in the back so I'm gonna put the biggest compatible SD card in there that I can.
> 
> It'll come in handy if I want to play MP3s. I think playing MP3's suck up too much power.


I use the SD card also. They come in very handy for the amount of books that I've downloaded.


----------

